# Marzocchi 66 RCV air preload help



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

Trying to tune the suspension on an '09 Shore 2 with a 66 RCV fork on it. I have a shock pump with a gauge up to 200psi. According to the manual for the fork I can adjust the air pressure between 0-15psi to set the sag. I tried using my shock pump and it seems like when I pump none of the air goes into the fork. The valve seems tight on there, but the needle never moves on the gauge. Is my pump too high pressure? What kind of pumps are other people using for this. The 0-15psi seems so low that I might need a regular bike pump, but I don't know if any of them will fit in the fork (none of mine do). 

Also, do I need to break the fork in before I'll get proper sag out of it? Right now it's around 11% which is super low. I weigh 165lbs or so without gear. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

genemk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Trying to tune the suspension on an '09 Shore 2 with a 66 RCV fork on it. I have a shock pump with a gauge up to 200psi. According to the manual for the fork I can adjust the air pressure between 0-15psi to set the sag. I tried using my shock pump and it seems like when I pump none of the air goes into the fork. The valve seems tight on there, but the needle never moves on the gauge. Is my pump too high pressure? What kind of pumps are other people using for this. The 0-15psi seems so low that I might need a regular bike pump, but I don't know if any of them will fit in the fork (none of mine do).
> 
> ...


 Low pressure pumps can be found online or thru your LBS. You can use your current pump by counting the pumps for reference then test riding. Deffinitly need to break your fork in. 11% with or w/o air ? Might not need any air.


----------



## Erik031 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have an 09 Shore 2 with the same fork. I weigh 175lbs before gear and didn't need to add any air to the fork


----------



## GQOSE (Jan 31, 2008)

there was a similar thread earlier...I had the same issue as far as sag goes. the fork with the softer spring felt a lot better. i honestly wouldnt add any air either, even 4-5 psi in it makes the fork rock hard.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I took all the air out this morning and adjusted compression and it seems to have improved some. Gonna measure sag once gf gets outta bed. Might consider checking oil level if it's still off by a bunch. I heard they sometimes arrive with too much oil from the factory. Some tech mentioned in another thread to make sure the oil is within 65-70mm of the top of the stanchions with springs out and them down all the way. Is that roughly what other people are doing to get full travel?

Wish they'd publish their damn service manuals (I found an '06 one somewhere). None of their regular manuals are the least bit helpful.


----------



## Blacksugar (Jun 30, 2008)

I own they same fork on my lucky 7 i put 5 pounds in both sides when i got the fork and i weigh 200lbs and the fork wouldn't move so now i run it with no air and it works fine for me.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I looked in the fork last night and the oil levels were about 70-80mm below the top on both sides, which sounds about right based on what I read. 

After riding on the bike I felt like it was a bit too soft without any air at all (even though there wasn't much sag, like less than 20%) so I gave it 2-3 pumps on each side. The pump gauge doesn't register anything, but I can tell it's stiffer. My bike seat doesn't get very high so maybe I should try standing on the bike while measuring the sag. 

Without any air I almost bottomed the fork out (had about an inch left) just braking on some steep windy trails. With a few pumps of air it seems to do better. 

I have the yellow spring in there and am 165lbs or so without gear. Probably going to keep the setup as it is for now. Just posted this info in case it's helpful to someone else.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

genemk said:


> Thanks for the replies. I looked in the fork last night and the oil levels were about 70-80mm below the top on both sides, which sounds about right based on what I read.
> 
> After riding on the bike I felt like it was a bit too soft without any air at all (even though there wasn't much sag, like less than 20%) so I gave it 2-3 pumps on each side. The pump gauge doesn't register anything, but I can tell it's stiffer. My bike seat doesn't get very high so maybe I should try standing on the bike while measuring the sag.
> 
> ...


 Might want to call marzocchi for the proper level spec's - My 06' 66 is 60mm from the top.


----------

